# Vintage Huffy Sportsman



## Timothyp

I am having trouble dating my Huffy sportsman (3 Speed)that has a serial number of 1685978.  Any chance someone can provide some answers? It is a great bike...It must have been a good model for Huffy


----------



## sam

sturmey archer hubs have a date stamped on them


----------



## Timothyp

Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

These bike were made by Raleigh- which is a good thing, given later Huffy's well deserved reputation for low quality.  Google the cutesy term "Huffeigh" and you'll find some entertaining blog posts and pictures.  Neat bike, and the Huffy decals should act as a theft deterrent!


----------



## crank

Late 60's Raleigh sounds about right. Not a huge $ value but a great ride.


----------



## Boneman

I would guess early 60's and with the rear fender stay mounted behind the dropouts as opposed to above them, certainly Raleigh manufactured.  As mentioned, the S/A hub should have a date code.  Month and year of manufacture.  5 63 would be May of 1963 7 79 would be July of 1979, etc.

These "Huffy's" are nice machines for certain and yours appears to be no exception.

Later!

Boneman
Dingmans Ferry, PA


----------



## Sir Velo

*My 1963 Huffy Sportsman*

I'm restoring my Huffy Sportsman that I received for Christmas 46 years ago.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP

JUST SOLD MY HUFFY SPORTSMAN


----------



## vincev

Hi,I have the ladies version of the bike.The one I have is from 1957.Yours has all the same decals so it must be close.Check the date on rear hub.





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Sir Velo

I just sent you a PM about decals ...but forgot the symbol on the chain guard...a lion?  I could use a picture of that too.  Thanks!


----------

